# Worst beatdown you've ever seen?



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

What's the worst beating you've ever seen in MMA? I'm going to have to go with Fedor vs Coleman 2. All Coleman does is go for a single leg the entire time and eats knuckle-sandwiches like they were his steroids.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

rich franklin vs anderson silva.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Igor VovChanchyn vs Enson Inoue (Pride 10).

Igor just brutally batters Enson for what seems like forever. Igor hits really hard, so he was sending missiles at Enson's poor face for about 8 or so minutes.

The beating is so bad that the they have to drag Enson's dead carcass back to his corner. Nasty, nasty stuff. Vovy rules.

Fedor beat Coleman so bad that he made his kids cry. Ouch.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm going to pick a a TUF fight and I'm going to go with Wayne Weems against Gray Maynard as the biggest beating I've ever seen.

Gray tackles him, and punches him in the face for a minute. Beat down if I ever saw one.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> Igor VovChanchyn vs Enson Inoue (Pride 10).
> 
> Igor just brutally batters Enson for what seems like forever. Igor hits really hard, so he was sending missiles at Enson's poor face for about 8 or so minutes.
> 
> ...


that was both brutal and funny

My pick would have to Alistair Overeem's mauling of Kharitonov.

with Arona vs Saku in close second


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


> Igor VovChanchyn vs Enson Inoue (Pride 10).
> 
> Igor just brutally batters Enson for what seems like forever. Igor hits really hard, so he was sending missiles at Enson's poor face for about 8 or so minutes.
> 
> ...


This was an awesome beat down. Vovy could deliver a beat down like nobody's business. I guess when you go by "ice cold" it's pretty much required of you. Vovy's KO of Bueno is one of my all time favorites. Man it was brutal. Bueno was carried out unconcious on a stretcher.


----------



## steelfist (Sep 6, 2007)

Alexander on Keith Jardine


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

either james thompson on don frye or franklin v the crow but as before mentioned saku v arona was brutal


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Arona giving Saku face surgery. Can't believe that fight wasn't stopped.
Sergei vs Schilt. Being defenseless while someone punches you in the face must be horrible.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Shogun vs. Rampage-just a horrible nightmare for Ramp as he is killed with knees to his ribs.

CroCop/Wandy(OWGP) is pretty brutal.

I need to see Soboral/Heath but with the all the blood on the mat it was probably pretty bad.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This shouldn't even be a discussion it is obviously
Shogun vs Kanehara He chased him around the ring kicking him in the face for about a minute. It was just crazy.

Warning Small Children, people with Heart conditions, and Kanehara Fans The should avoid this video
Video A SHOGUN VS KANEHARA...PRIDE 29 - je, suis, un, striker - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

If you want a fight that doesn't involve a can then Shogun vs Arona is also pretty damn bad those hammer fists were brutal.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Shogun vs. Rampage-just a horrible nightmare for Ramp as he is killed with knees to his ribs.
> 
> CroCop/Wandy(OWGP) is pretty brutal.
> 
> I need to see Soboral/Heath but with the all the blood on the mat it was probably pretty bad.


Was the Wandy vs CC one the one where it looks like Wandy is dead? That freaked me out lol
Sobral vs Heath imo was a beatdown, however I could see the argument that Heath did throw some of his own. He was out stuck(which is really sad since this is Babalu's striking) and lost really badly ground game wise. Babalu pulled this really cool arm bar thing neat the cage, and most of the blood was from about 2 or 3 whole minutes of Babalu pounding his face in lol

I thought Shogun vs Rampage was probably the worst I've seen. It was VERY one sided, and actually made me feel a little sorry for Rampage.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sobral Heath was a very impressive performance by Babalu that gets over shadowed by the choke. 

Cro Cop Wanderlei was painful for me to watch but wasn't that bad until after the refs looked at Wanderlei and let him keep fighting (which is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen) 

Shogun Rampage was pretty damn brutal I will say that.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Chris Leben Vs. Anderson Silva was a decent beatdown.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Igor VovChanchyn vs Enson Inoue (Pride 10).
> 
> Igor just brutally batters Enson for what seems like forever. Igor hits really hard, so he was sending missiles at Enson's poor face for about 8 or so minutes.
> 
> The beating is so bad that the they have to drag Enson's dead carcass back to his corner. Nasty, nasty stuff. Vovy rules.


Got that dvd in the player right now. It's never actually far from there. Enson's face at the end, the whole side of his head was swelled up like an inch.  He said it didn't really hurt, but it was like being hit by a Ukrainian truck, like "Whoah, that's pretty hard. . . " xD

Actually thinking way back, when Pat Smith destroyed that guy with elbows in the face from the mount. One of the single digit UFC's. That guy was messed up. 

Also Goodridge on Yoshiaki Yatsu. The first time. Yatsu ate about twenty uppercuts. I was thinking to myself "Fall down damn it, it will be better for you!" But he just kept standing and taking it all. He was in hospital for two weeks afterwards. :confused03: He really didn't belong in there.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Arona vs Saku takes the cake on this one. It was just brutal. I don't think Saku actually had one effective offensive move the whole time and Arona was just kicking and stomping him relentlessly. ARONA OF ALL PEOPLE!!!


Although a newer one (not the worst though) is Shogun getting beatdown by Forrest Griffin. Did anyone happen to catch that one?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark Coleman vs Igor Vovchanchyn. Most of the entire first round was igor stuck upside down in the corner with Coleman kneeing him in the face. But if we're talking real bloody damage, Sakuraba getting fucked up was brutal.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Mark Coleman vs Igor Vovchanchyn. Most of the entire first round was igor stuck upside down in the corner with Coleman kneeing him in the face. But if we're talking real bloody damage, Sakuraba getting fucked up was brutal.


Coleman had that one fight in PRIDE, his opponent's name is not coming to me, but anyway, Coleman put a serious beatdown on him...honorable mention. He had him in the guillotine/sprawl position and was just kneeing the SHIT out of his shoulders and head. I cringe everytime I see it, and the guy gets up smiling like it was nothing. :confused03:


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Was that the fight in the GP ? Where he fell off the ropes in celebration?(haha) and the guy was upside down in the corner and just getting kneed to death until he tapped. That was horrible.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Was that the fight in the GP ? Where he fell off the ropes in celebration?(haha) and the guy was upside down in the corner and just getting kneed to death until he tapped. That was horrible.


Yea, it was the last fight of the GP I believe...shit I could just go look at shitdog real quick but I'm too lazy. But yea it was when he fell off the ropes haha.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

He beat Vovy in the finals of the 2000 GP


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> Fedor beat Coleman so bad that he made his kids cry. Ouch.


that's the one for me.

edit!!!

i almost forgot, the wandy/page fight where page bled like a stuck pig after being kneed in the face. page is out cold & laying 1/2 out of the ring. it was an awesome fight. i jut cant remember if it was wandy/page 1 or 2.

either way.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Coleman had that one fight in PRIDE, his opponent's name is not coming to me, but anyway, Coleman put a serious beatdown on him...honorable mention. He had him in the guillotine/sprawl position and was just kneeing the SHIT out of his shoulders and head. I cringe everytime I see it, and the guy gets up smiling like it was nothing. :confused03:


Allan Goes? I dunno wtf he was doing fighting Coleman. :dunno:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Shit, you're right, well goddamnit....WTF is the dude's name then!


God, you're gonna make me get on shitdog...  

It wasn't even in the GP, it was the fight afterwards. What? I could have sworn it was in the GP...but it's been forever since I watched those fights. It was Allen Goes.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Allan Goes? I dunno wtf he was doing fighting Coleman. :dunno:


Yea, but it was in PRIDE, their matchups don't have to make sense. Wasn't much of a fight either haha. He was a weightclass smaller and survived some of the most vicious knees I've ever seen, then he stood up and smiled. He had a decent resume before that though...


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Got that dvd in the player right now. It's never actually far from there. Enson's face at the end, the whole side of his head was swelled up like an inch.  He said it didn't really hurt, but it was like being hit by a Ukrainian truck, like "Whoah, that's pretty hard. . . " xD
> 
> Actually thinking way back, when Pat Smith destroyed that guy with elbows in the face from the mount. One of the single digit UFC's. That guy was messed up.
> 
> *Also Goodridge on Yoshiaki Yatsu. The first time. Yatsu ate about twenty uppercuts. I was thinking to myself "Fall down damn it, it will be better for you!" But he just kept standing and taking it all. He was in hospital for two weeks afterwards. :confused03: He really didn't belong in there.*


This was a really bad beatdown, Goodridge was just punishing him. Yatsu had no business bieng in there.

Someone else mentioned Sakuraba vs Arona, that was really bad as well. Saku looked like one of the mutants fromn, "The Hills Have Eyes" after that one.

Fedor vs TK 2 was a really bad beatdown, Fedor just punished TK. This was a very one sided fight.

Tito vs Shamrock 1 was pretty brutal, Tito was pounding on Ken for the whole fight. Kens face was a total mess.


My personal favorite is Mark Kerr vs Paul Varelans. Kerr gets paul in side control in about 30 seconds and then riegns down a barrage of knees, elbows and punches. Varelans face was cut in about 10 differant places. This was a pretty serious beating. This fight defined Paul Varelans career as the lovable loser.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

I think it was goodridge that got some guy in a crucifix and rained down 7 or 8 elbows onto his head. the image still wakes me up at night.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Goodridge vs. Fedor, I don't know who's wife Gary f*cked to deserve this fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Allan Goes? I dunno wtf he was doing fighting Coleman. :dunno:


The funny thing is that Goes pretty much admits that it's a stupid match-up in his pre-fight interview, and that he's a MW & Coleman's a HW. 

So yeah, Coleman pretty much murdered the poor guy. Poor Allan didn't even know the fight was over.

Man, someone else mentioned the sadistic beatdown that was Sergei vs Schilt. Man, that was horrible. Schilt was helpless, and Sergei wasn't afraid to practically kill him with hammerfists. It didn't help matters that Sergei was constantly cheating by holding the ropes.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fedor punched Goodridge so hard he hurt his hand.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Mine has too be when Arona reconstructs Sakuraba's face.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rory Singer vs. Josh Haynes was pretty bad too, there was a damn chunk of skin hanging off of Haynes' face


----------



## panthony (Nov 12, 2006)

Pat Smith vs. Scott Morris, a couple more blows it could've been murder.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

James Thompson vs Hidehiko Yoshida was a pretty bad beat-down at the end. After getting taken down into the ropes, Yoshida is so beat down that the referee drags his limp ass back into the center of the ring so that Thompson can wail on him for another 10 seconds. If the fighter is so beat he can't even crawl into a reset, shouldn't that be a sign to stop it? 

James Thompson went on to do almost the exact same thing to Don Frye in a later match. Frye is completely out on his feet in the corner when Thompson feeds him over a dozen un-answered punches before the ref stops it. 

Speaking of Don Frye, he actually showed me one of the first on-sided beatings I've seen in MMA during his match with Aumary Bitteti. This is one of the matches that brought about the implementation of the "no knees to a downed opponent" rule. It is around 10 minutes of straight sprawl and brawl on Don's part, and he finishes the match with Bitteti under him face down while kneeing him in the top of the skull repeatedly. If I remember correctly, Vitor was actually supposed to be his opponent that night, but had to drop out due to illness or something.

Vitor put on some great highlight beat-downs like his matches with Wanderlei Silva, Tank Abbott and Scott Ferrozo. This was in his old "phenom" days. Then he ran into Randy Couture who laid a beatdown on him (truly classic in the way that it set up Randy's now signature overcoming of the odds) when they first met. Vitor, luckily came away from their second match the winner (due to a nasty cut on Randy's eyelid), only to be on the wrong part of one the bloodiest, brutal beatdowns in MMA history at the hands of Couture when they met the 3rd time. 









Since I was looking for pics, I couldn't refuse to include this beat down. Keith Hackney vs Joe Son:








Take the photo and multiply it by 20 and you have a general (and accurate) synopsis of the match.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

hackney might have broken joe son's balls.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

remember when the crow got that guy in a crucifix, and elbowed him into nite nite land?????? ooooo brutal brutha he was....dayum!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

teachbug said:


> remember when the crow got that guy in a crucifix, and elbowed him into nite nite land?????? ooooo brutal brutha he was....dayum!


Are you thinking of the fight from the early UFC's or a recent one? I can't remember the guys name but it isn't the Crow. He was a welder from Canada and that's all I can remember...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

haha what! you guys got like 12 people mixed up

I dont think David Loiseau ever got anyone in a crucifix, I believe that was Gary Goodridge on Herrera(sp). And I think the welder your thinking about is Jerry Bohlander


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> haha what! you guys got like 12 people mixed up
> 
> I dont think David Loiseau ever got anyone in a crucifix, I believe that was Gary Goodridge on Herrera(sp). And I think the welder your thinking about is Jerry Bohlander


Nope, Gary Goodridge was the guy I was thinking about. I thought he was gonna kill that guy. Gary is a welder from Canada. Or atleast that's what they said when I watched him fight in the early days of the UFC.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> Nope, Gary Goodridge was the guy I was thinking about. I thought he was gonna kill that guy. Gary is a welder from Canada. Or atleast that's what they said when I watched him fight in the early days of the UFC.


yes, I know that. Well atleast Bohlander was a welder too



plazzman said:


> haha what! you guys got like 12 people mixed up
> 
> I dont think David Loiseau ever got anyone in a crucifix, I believe that was Gary Goodridge on Herrera(sp). And I think the welder your thinking about is Jerry Bohlander


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gary Goodridge's black gi gave him magical powers. 

GSP laid a pretty nasty beatdown on Sean Sherk, busting his nose and making him cry out in pain.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

That ref sucked in the Goodridge fight. He was out after the 2nd elbow and the ref didn't stop it and he got about 6 or 7 more elbows to the side of the head. Can't remember who the ref was though. I haven't seen the GSP and Sherk fight yet. Have to look it up on youtube.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

My vote goes to Ricardo Arona vs. Kazushi Sakuraba. That makes me cringe just thinking about it.:fight02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

capt_america said:


> hackney might have broken joe son's balls.


He must be in Kongo's training camp :dunno:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

hunt vs Nishijima

man that was crazy


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Honorable mention how about the beatdown Kimo layed on Gracie? If it wasn't for Kimbo's ponytail I dare say Gracie could have died.

Edit: Thanks WL2FU.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

.....Did I just read what I think I read?


EDIT: Yep, I did. Im 99.453% sure Kimbo has never fought a Gracie. You must mean Kimo. It actually took me a second to figure out what you were talking about. The ponytail thing refreshed my memory.


----------



## The Fetus (Jul 3, 2007)

js9234 said:


> That ref sucked in the Goodridge fight. He was out after the 2nd elbow and the ref didn't stop it and he got about 6 or 7 more elbows to the side of the head. Can't remember who the ref was though. I haven't seen the GSP and Sherk fight yet. Have to look it up on youtube.




The ref was good old Big John McCarthy back in the old days.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> .....Did I just read what I think I read?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yep, I did. Im 99.453% sure Kimbo has never fought a Gracie. You must mean Kimo. It actually took me a second to figure out what you were talking about. The ponytail thing refreshed my memory.


Yeah I meant Kimo I had just woken up and was still on my first cup of joe.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Out of nasty GnP action, 2 quickly come to mind, Gracie Vs Hughes, and Franklin vs McDonald. Both of those guys raining punches on their heads is just painful to watch, specially Franklins.

In terms of sheer one sided ass-whoopings;

The one where Sakuraba had his face destroyed in 10,000 places.

and also and Sakuraba Vs Silva fight, all three were rude.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

To step out of the realm of MMA a bit, Jerome LeBanner has laid some pretty epic beatdowns on people. :thumb03:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> To step out of the realm of MMA a bit, Jerome LeBanner has laid some pretty epic beatdowns on people. :thumb03:


Jeeeeez, you read my mind. I was literally writing a post about him when I read that. He is insane.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor vs. TK was ridiculous.
Shogun and rampage, Wand and rampage 2, anyone at the top level against Kanehera, Goodridge vs Herrera.

There are so many.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Goodridge vs Oleg from Pride 1 was pretty brutal. Like, it was really brutal.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Goodridge vs Oleg from Pride 1 was pretty brutal. Like, it was really brutal.


Oleg was out, face down on the canvas and Gary nails him twice more up the side of the head. Had to be carried out on a stretcher. :<


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> Goodridge vs Oleg from Pride 1 was pretty brutal. Like, it was really brutal.


Watched that fight once, don't wanna see it again.


Alexander and Jardine was cool, just watched it again. From that first big right hand on it was just a horrible beatdown. The way Jardine went out too was great, face down losing his mouth guard.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Are you thinking of the fight from the early UFC's or a recent one? I can't remember the guys name but it isn't the Crow. He was a welder from Canada and that's all I can remember...


was it not the crow? dang! wish someone had that, its been a while since I have seen that, would be cool to see again.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> .....Did I just read what I think I read?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yep, I did. Im 99.453% sure Kimbo has never fought a Gracie. You must mean Kimo. It actually took me a second to figure out what you were talking about. The ponytail thing refreshed my memory.


Yeah I remember that well, those first 3 UFC's I remember them well, been with em since the get go. 
I loved how Gracie grabbed that ponytail and abused his ass with it.

and yeah it was Kimo, he was mean sumbitch....and also a very religous man as I recall


----------



## aw11111 (Dec 31, 2006)

Without a doubt it has to be this - 
YouTube - Drunk Dude vs. Mad Black Woman

I'm pretty sure this fight ended this guys career.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Damone said:


> Gary Goodridge's black gi gave him magical powers.
> 
> GSP laid a pretty nasty beatdown on Sean Sherk, busting his nose and making him cry out in pain.


 It was a beatdown for sure, but definitly not the worst.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Phil Baroni sure layed the smack down on David Menne. Man, that was a whomping.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> It was a beatdown for sure, but definitly not the worst.


Of course it wasn't, that's why I named Enson vs Igor first.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Frank Shamrock vs Igor Zenoviev


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Hughes vs. Gracie
CC vs. Gonzaga
AA vs. Sylvia 3


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Sobral Heath was a very impressive performance by Babalu that gets over shadowed by the choke.
> 
> Cro Cop Wanderlei was painful for me to watch but wasn't that bad until after the refs looked at Wanderlei and let him keep fighting (which is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen)
> 
> Shogun Rampage was pretty damn brutal I will say that.


Yea, Sobral was really impressive. He landed a right hook I think it was right before a takedown. Man that was unbelievable how fast he threw that, ****.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> hunt vs Nishijima
> 
> man that was crazy


Damn man, boxers are born to take punishment, it's amazing...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hunt's double knee drop was glorious. Not as good as the atomic butt drop, though.

I miss Mark Hunt.


----------

